# Forgotten....



## Honor (Jan 18, 2010)

So I'm in the van on the way to church yesterday and I was going over the boy's Bible versesd that they memorized for the week. I knew that my 6yo had his down pat so I asked my 4 year old to recite John 3:16 for me... I knew my husband had gone over it with him this week but I had been tied up with either the court thing or with Chloe and it had slipped my mind. So dutifully he says "For God so loved the world He sent His only forgotten Son that who ever believes in Him will not perish." "Forgotten Son?" I ask totally caught off guard "what?" "Yes" my little son answers "that's what Daddy said" " oh" I say finally getting it "You mean begotten" No he says "daddy said forgotten, it means the same thing Mommy." No, no it doesn't mean the same thing it's two totally different things I assure him "but mom, it sounds the same" "how about we say "ONLY" ok he says that works too.... oh, to be four.


----------



## Christoffer (Jan 19, 2010)

Our 3-year old son mixes the Biblical stories together. For example, Noah built an ark and then went on it. Then he fell overboard and was swallowed by a giant fish and spent three days inside it... and so on


----------



## Andres (Jan 19, 2010)

I have never met your kids, but i love them! Thanks for a good laugh!


----------



## LawrenceU (Jan 19, 2010)

Too cute.


----------



## Herald (Jan 19, 2010)

Perhaps your son was offering commentary on how society views Jesus Christ. To society He is forgotten. Kudos to your 4 year old.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

